# very bad breath



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there, I posted the following question on the health section of this forum but would like to get the opinion of people feeding RAW as my GSD has been on raw for the last 6 months. 

My 16 month old male GSD has had very bad breath for the last few days and seems slightly more lethargic than normal. He is still active when we play or walk, and has been eating and drinking normally but his afternoon poo has been softer than normal. We have been successfully feeding him a raw diet for the last 6 months because of his history of having a sensitive stomach and diarrea and this has cleared up since and we've seen a huge improvement. He was hospitalized twice while he was a puppy on kibble because of bacteria overgrowth in his intestines and got better each time with some metro.

It seems to me that he is not feeling well again and was wondering if these symptoms have ever come up with your dog and what the cause and solution was?

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you giving digestive enzymes/probiotics? Green tripe has both, if you are supplementing with fresh(frozen) tripe, that may help. I would also be giving salmon oil, vitamin E and natural C daily.
Look over the dental/mouth, is there a tooth that looks dark, gums inflamed anywhere?
After a vet checks out w/ no dental issue, I would do the probi's and enzymes daily. Maybe have a blood panel drawn so you know if there are any red flags?


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! We feed green tripe multiple times per week and also add a salmon oil capsul at each meal, and a vitamin E pill in the morning. 

I haven't noticed anything around his mouth/gums looking any different or off colour. I know that he has had very bad breath in the past while he's been sick and hospitalized so its a red flag for me that he isn't feeling well. 

I will consider taking him to the vet for a check up.

Thank you!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The #1 reason for loose stools on raw is OVERfeeding. This can also cause really nasty burps that smell like partially rotting meat (which is exactly what it IS).

How much are you feeding and how much does he weigh?


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Lauri, we are feeding 16 ounces x 2 meals daily and he weighs about 83 lbs. He is 16 months old.


----------

